# Best Painter & Striper in your eyes



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

WHO DO YOU THINK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

" BUGS " Efrain from MESA AZ...

Check him out in the back of this months LM...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

HE IS A GREAT PAINTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR DA FEED BACK


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

hands down mario gomez candy factory with walt prey


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YES HE WAZ ONE OF THA BEST REST HIZ SOUL :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

Majestics' Doc! Hands Down!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

DANNY D HANDS DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

"DANNY D" AND LIL HOMIE "ZACK FELIX"!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

theres a few ...

the del abas..

steve d man .. 

mario martinez....

doc....

jaun ink show status ...

joe.. bullet edition..

george from lifetstyle sunset strip...

dreamworks..looks like they been putting out good werk too

and candyman... 

and pinstripers..

mike lamberson...

danny d 

walt....


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

SAL MANZANO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i like doc and maurice.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

DeAlbas do great work. Delgado Brothers out of San Jose are real good also. So many out there, its hard to choose.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 07:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 WOW!!! DAAAAAM, I TIP MY HAT 2 DIS CAT 101% ANYTIME!!!!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 08:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## GREENLIGHT (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 08:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 HOLY SHEEP SHIT BATMAN :wow:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 08:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMM THIS IS WHAT ITS ABOUT .. ALOT OF GOOD PAINTERS ETC.. NO ONE EVER HEARD OF.. HIDDEN TALENT .. BADASS!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

check out hollywood custom's here in chicago, he does excellent work


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 20 2011, 04:27 AM~20133177
> *theres a few ...
> 
> the del abas..
> ...


what no mario gomez grom the candy factory in your favorites :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McBain_@Mar 20 2011, 07:31 PM~20136277
> *what no mario gomez grom the candy factory  in your favorites  :wow:  :wow:
> *


RIP, one of the best painters to ever PAINT.


Danny D is an amazing painter. Watching him lay down patterns and stripes is amazing.


Zack Felix is putting out some amazing ass work, if there is a record for the quality of work vs. his age, he would win that award, hands down.


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 08:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*Mac and Walt.....proof is in the pudding *


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

mario martinez
levi
doc
mario gomez R.I.P. 
mario's auto works
yup danny D. too
there's a few out there. all real good painters in my eyes.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 20 2011, 07:45 PM~20136392
> *RIP, one of the best painters to ever PAINT.
> Danny D is an amazing painter. Watching him lay down patterns and stripes is amazing.
> Zack Felix is putting out some amazing ass work, if there is a record for the quality of work vs. his age, he would win that award, hands down.
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Mike The Stripe


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 20 2011, 04:45 PM~20136392
> *RIP, one of the best painters to ever PAINT.
> Danny D is an amazing painter. Watching him lay down patterns and stripes is amazing.
> Zack Felix is putting out some amazing ass work, if there is a record for the quality of work vs. his age, he would win that award, hands down.
> *


FUCK YEAH!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 08:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah! :thumbsup: THIS IS SOME BAD ASS WORK


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 20 2011, 09:01 AM~20133856
> *SAL MANZANO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Crazy Art


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Crazy Art (rip), Ernie from E&R kustom paints and Doc and Walt Prey. best body man I've ever seen is edgar from choice of colors


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

Delgados Customs- Only painters i know of that can do bodywork, paint, pinstripe,leaf
and murals.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR EVERY BODYS INPUT ALL THE NAMES ARE GREAT PAINTERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 21 2011, 12:54 AM~20140333
> *Delgados Customs- Only painters i know of that can do bodywork, paint, pinstripe,leaf
> and murals.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> > <span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 21 2011, 12:26 AM~20140297
> *Crazy Art (rip), Ernie from E&R kustom paints and Doc and Walt Prey. best body man I've ever seen is edgar from choice of colors
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 21 2011, 12:54 AM~20140333
> *Delgados Customs- Only painters i know of that can do bodywork, paint, pinstripe,leaf
> and murals.
> 
> ...



 THATS ON THE REAL, RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

mike lamberson


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 07:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Hanko.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

much love for the time and input


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 21 2011, 12:54 AM~20140333
> *Delgados Customs- Only painters i know of that can do bodywork, paint, pinstripe,leaf
> and murals.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Hard to beat


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2011, 09:02 AM~20133862
> *i like doc and maurice.
> *


 Maurice is probably the premier custom painter in lowriding this decade. Props to a very hardworking and good hearted young man.


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>MIkE LamBerSoN !!!</span>


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

CURLY from paramount ca, is the shit on striping and leafing. He's on top of his game!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 24 2011, 04:03 PM~20170062
> *CURLY from paramount ca, is the shit on striping and leafing. He's on top of his game!!!!
> *


CURLY IS BADASS.,


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

My two faves are The DeAlbas and Danny D. Zfelix has a lot of that same style that Danny D does, I admire his work a lot too, especially for his age.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 24 2011, 01:30 PM~20170220
> *My two faves are The DeAlbas and Danny D. Zfelix has a lot of that same style that Danny D does, I admire his work a lot too, especially for his age.
> *


true true ..the all very good... last young painter back in the day was willie olea.. he painted south side player and was a youngster when he painted alterd image and patterned out the roof on it.. alot of good painters out now .


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 08:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...


Where in texas/ I need to hit this guy up...TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 28 2011, 03:01 PM~20441471
> *Where in texas/ I need to hit this guy up...TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


VERY NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 28 2011, 03:01 PM~20441471
> *Where in texas/ I need to hit this guy up...TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*Mario Gomez & Walt Prey a winning combination.*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 25 2011, 06:27 AM~20176422
> *true true ..the all very good... last young painter  back in the day was willie olea.. he painted south side player and was a youngster when he painted alterd image and patterned out the roof on it.. alot of good painters out now .
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: DANNY D IS THE BEST


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Mar 15 2011, 09:36 AM~20096253
> *" BUGS " Efrain from MESA AZ...
> 
> Check him out in the back of this months LM...
> *


 bugs does all my striping :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 08:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...


doubt hes still in tx, unless someone has him stayin low key


info?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 29 2011, 09:12 AM~20446862
> *doubt hes still in tx, unless someone has him stayin low key
> info?
> *


he's in austin does alot of work for jessee james speed shop..


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 29 2011, 11:12 AM~20446862
> *doubt hes still in tx, unless someone has him stayin low key
> info?
> *



HERES THE ADDY,I COULDN'T FIND A CONTACT NUMBER.

Gasoline Art
2613 Georgia Coleman Bnd
Austin, TX 78748-2987


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 29 2011, 04:23 PM~20448613
> *he's in austin does alot of work for jessee james speed shop..
> *



THAT HE DOES


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

M A U R I C E


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Mario rip, Danny D,bugs,buggz,zfeliz,delgado brothers the list goes on but these are my favs....


----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)

Carlos Lima out of san jose CA he has been at it for over 20 years. Everyone has their opinion thats mine


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by supersportluvr_@Apr 30 2011, 08:00 AM~20453437
> *M A U R I C E
> *


 :yes:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MAURICE DOES THE SICKEST PATTERN WORK TO ME.DOC DOES IT UP ALSO BUT MAURICE IS STILL GETTIN DOWN.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR+Apr 28 2011, 05:01 PM~20441471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1660215438


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by McBain_@Mar 16 2011, 11:27 PM~20110196
> *hands down mario gomez  candy factory  with walt prey
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 10:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Dion Giuliano Kal Koncepts
Craig Fraser Air Syndicate
www.gotpaint.com

Of course 
Danny D.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 20 2011, 11:43 AM~20133766
> *THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY TALENTED!!! NEVER HEARD OF THIS HOMIE!


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

LEVI when he peaked was putting down the most technically perfect work, that red rag bigbody and the silver four w the purple roof were just insane.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 3 2011, 08:27 AM~20474017
> *MAURICE DOES THE SICKEST PATTERN WORK TO ME.DOC DOES IT UP ALSO BUT MAURICE IS STILL GETTIN DOWN.
> *


i understand that maurice learned a thing or 2 from doc. they share a similar style... not so technical but just illll with the flow, those 2 cats pull their tape sick, 2 different generations though, hard to put one over the other both those guys get down.

i see some of that style in COAST dunno if he got mentioned yet, another sick artist  .

steve deman, really clean work.

danny d and feliz, again 2 different generations, just crazy use of color :wow: 

kandy n chrome ... got that "modern" style, modern name too, like a rapper :cheesy:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

one thing that we can all agree on is that you gotta be down with lowriding to paint something that works in the minds of fellow lowriders. there are sooo many sick artists and painters out there that are really good at one thing or another but the reason that we see so many of the same names in this thread is that these cats are able to conceptualize and then deliver something artistic that speaks to everyone both inside and ouside our comunity and sais "this IS a lowrider" 

that in its own is very admirable.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@May 7 2011, 08:41 AM~20502611
> *one thing that we can all agree on is that you gotta be down with lowriding to paint something that works in the minds of fellow lowriders. there are sooo many sick artists and painters out there that are really good at one thing or another but the reason that we see so many of the same names in this thread is that these cats are able to conceptualize and then deliver something artistic that speaks to everyone both inside and ouside our comunity and sais "this IS a lowrider"
> 
> that in its own is very admirable.
> *


WELL SAID BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Any more pics??




> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 21 2011, 12:54 AM~20140333
> *Delgados Customs- Only painters i know of that can do bodywork, paint, pinstripe,leaf
> and murals.
> 
> ...


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

Marcos Garcia - Lucky 7 Customs


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

the de albas anything they touch turns out great. also great that they pass the torch from one generation to the next

coast one
danny d 
mario gomez


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stiffy_@May 1 2011, 09:50 PM~20463848
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Mario rip, Danny D,bugs,buggz,zfeliz,delgado brothers the list goes on but these are my favs....
> *


i would like to add mr.inked juanito to my son list show status be do some crazy and sik work  :thumbsup:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@May 7 2011, 09:59 PM~20505693
> *Any more pics??
> *


real soon. belly just got painted and car is going to start getting assembled


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Show Status Custom gets down too.......


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Ron hernandez, phx az :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Juan aka Inked From Show Status Customs, Chino from Chinos Dreamwork Customs and Zack Felix are my favorites.. guaranteed head turners


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersportluvr_@Apr 30 2011, 11:00 AM~20453437
> *M A U R I C E
> *



Damn good choice..!! :biggrin:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 24 2011, 01:12 PM~20170101
> *CURLY IS BADASS.,
> *


 Curly Hard !!!!!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

MAURICE IT TIGHT DOING SOME OF MY CLUB BROTHERS RIDES IN CHI TOWN


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

64sub said:


> Ron hernandez, phx az :biggrin:


Does he still stripe?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*CURLY ON THE COME UP*


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

sj_sharx4 said:


> Delgados Customs- Only painters i know of that can do bodywork, paint, pinstripe,leaf
> and murals.




DC all the way....!!


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

EASTBAYALLDAY said:


> Marcos Garcia - Lucky 7 Customs


x2:yes:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*Any one know what ever happend to Benny Florez out of San Diego?*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT


HMART1970 said:


> *CURLY ON THE COME UP*


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

edgar ( choice of colors )


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice bike panels


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

kandylac said:


> Does he still stripe?


yes sir, still workin here in az


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

*Fellow CREED Car Club member Benny Flores just painted my Mark V a couple of weeks ago. Benny is doing good. :thumbsup:*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

One day when my funds are right.. I'm going frame off, and paint from Mac.
with Primere CC.
but be on the look out for Danny Chawps out of Az.
Pancho 1969 our of Stockton Ca.
Machio... out of Texas.... these guys have studied UNder people like GARY SEEDS,,
i KNOW IT WONT BE LONG BEFORE THEY TURN HEADS WITH THERE SKILLS...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Sweetness (Sep 5, 2008)

McBain said:


> hands down mario gomez candy factory with walt prey


He sure was :bowrofl:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW!!! THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE, BUT THERE ARE ONLY A FEW THAT MAKE THE LIST OF THE BEST 

MARIO GOMEZ
DANNY D
MARIO'S AUTO WORKS
LEVI
STEVE DEMAN
SAL MANZANO 
DOC
CANDYMAN
ROB VANDERSLICE


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Gotta say that Rob Vanderslice is an innovator for patterns...hands down one of the best.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Wedo 505 said:


> Gotta say that Rob Vanderslice is an innovator for patterns...hands down one of the best.


 Rob has always been the man at patterns. I don't think he ever received the recognition that he deserved for his talent. Rob will ALWAYS be the best in the pattern game.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> THERE ARE SO MANY GREAT PAINTERS OUT THERE,ALL THE NAMES MENTIONED ARE AWESOME ARTIST AS WELL.BUTMY VOTE IS DARREN WENZEL WHO NOW LIVES IN TEXAS. :biggrin: AWESOME PINSTRIPER AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST.


 just wow^^great work!!


----------



## RoseCityGangsta (Aug 14, 2011)

man, I gotta add Aaron Vickerly, owner of Wicked in PDX; and Gary Seeds, from tha LBC.

B{


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

DANNY D THE BEST


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Kandy n chrome. Want to c a full paint job tho. With his tecnique...lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

San jose Definatly has talent with delgados and other dude who have paved the way 

Coast one Is Definatly leaving his mark


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Stripper- Mike Lamberson.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> theres a few ...
> 
> the del abas..
> 
> ...


Well said Homie, can i add 2 the list tho? BIG ED, Gary Baca,


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

one of the best I've seen is Mario of M&M customs. owned the car Lethal Weapon.


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

cobrakarate said:


> one of the best I've seen is Mario of M&M customs. owned the car Lethal Weapon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

This guy out San Diego also does good work work too his name is Manuel Cisneros Jr.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

Everyone mentioned in here is badazz...just gotta add another Mickey's Signs and Lines....Az


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

David Anthony Garcia Of D&A Designs Out Of Whittier.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

impalaric said:


> Kandy n chrome. Want to c a full paint job tho. With his tecnique...lol


heres a few ive done :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> heres a few ive done :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

^^^^^^^.....badazz shitttt


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

''DOC'' THE BEST TO LAY THE TAPE....


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> DANNY D THE BEST



:yes:


----------



## Mr. Scotty (Apr 4, 2013)

Earl Scheib!!!!!


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

*buggz*

im surprised no one has mentioned ruben buggz Ochoa of l.a . he has plenty rides including some from the movie blvd nights the movie


----------



## chino81 (Sep 7, 2011)

ROOSTERS COLORS AND KANDYS HARBOR CITY


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

MARIO GOMEZ and DOC


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

Larry Watson hands down for all around paint. There are a lot of great lowrider style painters as well and a few of the best I've seen were done by people no one knows. That's how it always is.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Carlos Lima out of morgan hill he does bodywork,paint,patterns,striping,leafing


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr Cartoon






and Fonzy


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Rob vanderslice of New Mexico and Jimmy (R.I.P.) of show&go to name a few


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

I think everyone mentioned is top notch my opinion leal fam in corpus christi gets down ...Kandy n chrome ...sic 713 making his mark ...rob vanderslice doc ....mike lamberson and that homie lokey out of Dallas putting down them stripes


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

66Caddykid said:


> Larry Watson hands down for all around paint. There are a lot of great lowrider style painters as well and a few of the best I've seen were done by people no one knows. That's how it always is.


Well said


----------



## redboy104 (Nov 17, 2012)

cant forget cipi from pueblo colorado. was tha best when i was livin in pueblo. wouldnt mind lettin him candy out the caprice i got


----------

